# Want to buy HP - Intel Laptop with FreeBSD



## HP-Intel-BSD (Jan 22, 2010)

- To buy an HP Laptop w/ Intel CPU - Will be working w/ graphics, and several apps at a time 
 - FreeBSD as an operating system.  Image-shot of the hard drive, AND a Restore / start-up disk, & back-up disks  
 - If the laptop comes preloaded w/ Windows, I would like an image-shot of the hard drive, AND a Restore / start-up disk as backup. 
 - Prefer to also have a DOS partition (non-MS) 

 - Prefer DVD burner (2 layer?) / CD-ROM burner 
 - A couple of USB ports 
 - Modem / WiFi 
 - Verizon Air Card - Pantac? Device - via USB port - Verizon Manager CD software to be loaded 
 - Printer is HP - ? HP Photosmart C4680 / or C4780 All-in-One Printer (will post later) 

 - Strong Video card for graphics, ability to watch DVD's and online videos 
 - Good 	sound card, basic speaker 
 - ?? Necessary Java applets, CD zip/unzip, Omniformat image conversion freeware http://www.omniformat.com/download.html

 - Web Browser - Prefer Opera 
 - Word processor - WordPerfect 5.1 was my favorite. Miss the Macros, and have multiple files. Would still like WP 5.1 and/or newer WP 
     Also, a BSD word processor with macros?  // Consider loading Open Office 

 - GIMP for graphics, works for me (Finally had some good experience with VCW VicMan's Photo Editor) 
 - Optional - HTML Web editor - shareware or inexpensive editor 
 - A BSD desktop (KDE), but would also consider a simple desktop / simple text menu ok 

 Just found iXsystems, Inc. online. FreeBSD and PC-BSD Professional Services: 
http://www.ixsystems.com/support/professional-bsd-support.html?gclid=CMPX_Naetp8CFQZfagodcUeu0A

FreeBSD on my HP zt1195 Laptop: http://kirrilian.dyndns.org/projects/laptop/freebsd52/#top 
 and, FreeBSD review: http://kirrilian.dyndns.org/projects/os/#freebsd


----------



## vermaden (Jan 22, 2010)

HP-Intel-BSD said:
			
		

> - To buy an HP Laptop w/ Intel CPU


Better get Dell Latitude or IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad, they are far better then HP.

... but what answer you really expect?
... what are you asking?


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like its a done deal, given your user id. :e


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2010)

My HP/Compaq 6510b runs FreeBSD perfectly. Everything works except the fingerprint scanner.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 22, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> My HP/Compaq 6510b runs FreeBSD perfectly. Everything works except the fingerprint scanner.



what about acpi?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2010)

HP Compaq 8510w is absolutely fine. Simply buy the business end of HP, not the consumer end (HP Pavillion and such). The ACPI stuff I _need_ works fine (don't use supend/resume, hibernation).


----------



## HP-Intel-BSD (Jan 22, 2010)

_"Simply buy the business end of HP"_ - Thanks! and note: _HP/Compaq 6510b & HP Compaq 8510w_

For Info on HP (Intel) laptops and FreeBSD:  

The FreeBSD Laptop Compatibility List
http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/

FLCL - List HP laptops
http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html?action=list_laptop_mf&mfid=9
The following HP laptops are in the database... 

FreeBSD on my HP zt1195 Laptop
http://kirrilian.dyndns.org/projects/laptop/freebsd52/

Note:  I have a HP Photosmart *C4680* All-in-One Printer


----------



## aragon (Jan 23, 2010)

I can personally vouch for staying well clear of the Pavilion line.  They made me avoid HP like the plague. 

Dell and IBM FTW.


----------



## morbit (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, few Pavilions I tried with "then-current-8/7.CD" always had boot problems.


----------



## oYo (Jan 24, 2010)

HP-Intel-BSD said:
			
		

> _"Simply buy the business end of HP"_ - Thanks! and note: _HP/Compaq 6510b & HP Compaq 8510w_
> 
> For Info on HP (Intel) laptops and FreeBSD:
> 
> ...



I think this list is out of date ,and never updated ...
work should be done on laptop's hardware specification and kernel configuration for <<<FreeBSD8.0>>> :r


----------

